
Bob Hoover, Aviation Icon Whose Aerobatic Stunts Thrilled the World, Dies at 94 - js2
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/26/us/bob-hoover-dead.html
======
js2
Here's the video of him pouring tea while rolling the plane:

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=V9pvG_ZSnCc](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=V9pvG_ZSnCc)

